# Headlights for Orbea Gain



## Burtie555 (19 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 

I have recently purchased a second hand 2019 Orbea Gain (Tiagra). I absolutely love it. It makes me ride WAY more than before and allows me to enjoy rides which previously would have been a chore! It also encourages you to ride quicker and as a result I am often riding above the 15.5 mph limiter (with no noticeable drag from the motor).

Anyway, you get the idea - I love my bike, am riding way more and riding faster. In order to keep me riding (and commuting) safely during the winter months I am thinking about upgrading to an e-bike headlight running directly from the battery.

Although I know, from the manual, there is an internal connector for ‘headlights’ I can’t find any ebike lights that are compatible with the Orbea Gain.

Does anyone know of any? (I’m in the UK by the way).

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Sep 2020)

Get your front wheel re-laced with a Shimano dynamo. Get them from here

Shimano dynamo

Buy Busch Mueller dynamo lights front and rear

Dynamo lights

I have this setup on mine and my wife's bike, works brilliantly. The lights stay on for a few minutes at junctions with capacitor back up. The rear light also auto brightens like a brake light when you apply braking, its back emf increase from the wheel deceleration


----------



## Burtie555 (19 Sep 2020)

Thanks for the idea.

I was hoping for a solution that utilises the existing battery and internal cabling (as mentioned in the manual).


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Sep 2020)

Burtie555 said:


> Thanks for the idea.
> 
> I was hoping for a solution that utilises the existing battery and internal cabling (as mentioned in the manual).




Orbea do this. 
https://www.orbea.com/gb-en/gear/spare-parts/cat/cable-luz-d1000-t2000-x35-c


----------

